# most inexpensive tires for schwinn 26 by 1/38



## spoker (Oct 16, 2015)

light weight weight schwinn tires


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 16, 2015)

Kenda 597's aren't expensive


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 16, 2015)

these may very well be ISO 571  (Schwinn S-7)
https://www.biketiresdirect.com/older-26-inch-tire-sizes-article 
still made by Kenda
https://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/kenda-k75-s-7-schwinn-26-inch-tire-571


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 16, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Kenda 597's aren't expensive




Yep, the kendas are nice tires. Had to put them on a 70 breeze my sister used to have. They ride nice as well.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 16, 2015)

I use the Kenda 597 bead tires as well. They work fine on S5 and S6 wheels. As a bonus they work on some of the 599mm wheels too. They look the part and roll OK. They cost the same as any other basic tire.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 16, 2015)

*go to Craig's list and buy a $15 bike!*








Sorry but I snatched that 1957 Racer already, and it's got new tires too. [grin]

alternately, I don't know how he does it but, my local flea market bike guy sells new Kenda's, 26 x 2.125  white walls for $15 a pop, maybe the 26 by 1/38's are $10. 

Or if ya the time, hit up Walmart's clearance site, (there's a special site) I don't have the link but, when they blow them out, they're CHEAP!


----------



## jpromo (Oct 16, 2015)

I like Niagara cycle for tires: http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/tires-tubes/tires/26/26-x-1-3-8?sort=priceasc

You can get a pair shipped under 30$.


----------

